# replace EFI with carbs on VW ABA 8 valves engine



## haybayian2010 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello VW vortex friends, 

I am about to rebuild a 2.0 L 8 v VW engine to be used in a lotus seven replica and my plan is to can the EFI and all computers and set up carburetors instead . Could anyone on this list advise me as to how I should go about this, what to expect in performance drop, which distributor to use, which carb system to buy, what about the intake manifold: I expect to fabricate one, should I use long or short runners, etc? 

Thanks.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

this and other links in there should have ll the info you need. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-A-learning-experience-for-the-masses-I-HOPE!


----------



## haybayian2010 (Oct 29, 2010)

*EFI to Carbs. Thanks*

Yes I found the threads very useful. Thanks for your guidance. 
Haybayian


----------

